# new calico oranda on its way



## RCJayhawk (Mar 10, 2011)

here is his video:
YouTube - Calico Oranda 5" #3601


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

cool


----------



## cooltow1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Who did you buy him from?

rick


----------



## RCJayhawk (Mar 10, 2011)

cooltow1 said:


> Who did you buy him from?
> 
> rick


from here Goldfish Utopia

what do you think of him??


----------



## goldiegirl101709 (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice looking fish. But where are you putting him? I thought you were leaving the fish from Rain Garden by himself in the 29? Also, your 50 is stocked to capacity or over already. Also, what happened to the orange and white oranda that was in your 29 gallon before the RG oranda arrived? Don't want to see you get in over your head with both tanks overstocked, and the fish suffering from bad water quality.


----------



## cooltow1 (Mar 30, 2011)

RCJayhawk said:


> from here Goldfish Utopia
> 
> what do you think of him??


Ed has very good lifestock for the most part. We buy from one another from time to time. Check for Gill Flukes 

Rick


----------



## RCJayhawk (Mar 10, 2011)

cooltow1 said:


> Ed has very good lifestock for the most part. We buy from one another from time to time. Check for Gill Flukes
> 
> Rick


how do i know if it has gill flukes?? what should i look for?


----------



## goldiegirl101709 (Apr 12, 2011)

Gasping, yawning, dorsal flicking, scratching. All can indicate gill flukes.


----------



## cooltow1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Around a C note?

Rick


----------



## RCJayhawk (Mar 10, 2011)

cooltow1 said:


> Around a C note?
> 
> Rick


*Conf* hope he doesnt have flukes. i love that fish and want it to arrive safely.


----------



## cooltow1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Just look, they're china fish

rick


----------



## RCJayhawk (Mar 10, 2011)

cooltow1 said:


> Just look, they're china fish
> 
> rick


should be here on thursday. i will post a video of him when he arrives.


----------



## cooltow1 (Mar 30, 2011)

RCJayhawk said:


> should be here on thursday. i will post a video of him when he arrives.


I can't wait to see him/her Ed has some good fish.
Do you post on any of the goldfish forums?

Rick


----------



## RCJayhawk (Mar 10, 2011)

cooltow1 said:


> I can't wait to see him/her Ed has some good fish.
> Do you post on any of the goldfish forums?
> 
> Rick


used to be a member of kokos


----------



## goldiegirl101709 (Apr 12, 2011)

You USED to be a member of Koko's. Please. You might just be the only person who believes that. This guy is a joke. He buys fish, puts them in uncycled tanks, kills them because his tanks are uncycled and overstocked, and then buys newer and better ones. He has been through probably 10 Orandas since Christmas, and has so many alter egos he posts under that even he can't keep them straight. Supposedly, his "cousin" is posting on Koko's now and wants to buy a fish from Dandy Orandas. Quit killing fish and telling crazy stories dude, it's starting to be sad.


----------



## WaldorfWarrior (Apr 15, 2011)

goldiegirl101709 said:


> You *USED* to be a member of Koko's. Please. You might just be the only person who believes that. This guy is a joke. He buys fish, puts them in uncycled tanks, kills them because his tanks are uncycled and overstocked, and then buys newer and better ones. He has been through probably 10 Orandas since Christmas, and has so many alter egos he posts under that even he can't keep them straight. Supposedly, his "cousin" is posting on Koko's now and wants to buy a fish from Dandy Orandas. Quit killing fish and telling crazy stories dude, it's starting to be sad.


What's wrong with that statement? He used to be a member at Koko's. It's the truth. But thanks for following him over here and signing up just to continue your attacking.

Stay over at Koko's with the "in crowd" and leave this thread alone if you can't be positive or constructive.


----------



## goldiegirl101709 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hmmm, another alter ego maybe? I am not attacking anyone. I just have no respect for people who continue to make the same mistakes and kill fish, with no effort made to learn and do things correctly. Almost all of us started doing things the wrong way, but we learn the right way to do things with time. He has killed or disposed of I don't know how many fish since Christmas. Half the fish that were in his 50 gallon tank just a week or so ago are now gone. How does anyone think that is ok? Has nothing to do with being a member of any "in crowd" whatever that is supposed to mean. If being in the "in crowd" means I take care of my fish to the best of my abilities, then so be it. We all tried to educate Jayhawks on how to best care for his lovely fish, but he refused to listen. Then all the alter egos came, and the trolling. If that is what you accept over on this forum, then I will stay on Koko's with the "in crowd" because I don't like to see innocent animals suffer.


----------



## WaldorfWarrior (Apr 15, 2011)

The "in-crowd" I'm referring to is the group that every forum has that is "above" everyone else. I don't know you, or who you are on that forum. 

My point of contention comes from the fact that he is obviously trying to learn to keep fish and just getting started (albeit while making some mistakes). Whatever happened on that other site has no bearing on here, so let him have a fresh start, and don't blow up his posts on here because of that.


----------



## goldiegirl101709 (Apr 12, 2011)

Technically, he isn't new to fishkeeping. He says he kept fish for years about 5 years ago. So he should know what he is doing already. And getting rid of 10-15 fish like he has is not making SOME mistakes, that is just blatant carelessness. I'm not blowing up anyone's posts, I want him to realize that what he is doing is not right. And continuing to buy more expensive and bigger fish is going to make no difference if they aren't cared for correctly. And there is no "in crowd" at Koko's. We all help everyone out and support everyone. Obviously you aren't a member there if you don't know that.


----------



## Ed @ Goldfish Utopia (Apr 15, 2011)

cooltow1 said:


> Ed has very good lifestock for the most part. We buy from one another from time to time. Check for Gill Flukes
> 
> Rick


Rick, I don't know who you are, but we have never purchased anything from you. Don't mislead anyone here on that point.

To clarify, these fish are from Thailand. Please check your facts before assuming where these fish came from. We haven't imported from China in over 3 years. 

Our fish are healthy, We screen them for disease, and quarantine for at least 30 days before they are even made available to ship. We have sold thousands of fish since our inception in 2004, and our testimonial page proves our quality and service: Testimonials

If you have any questions, feel free to contact me at any time,

Ed
Goldfish Utopia


----------



## Ichthius (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi Ed 

Didn't think you'd buy fish from an internet troll. I was going to post that for you but you beat me to it. 

This guy is completely ripping people off on the net. He's stolen photos from my site left and right and is posting them all over the place.

Folks - DO NOT TRUST A THING COOLTOW says! If they post pictures rest assured they are cool pictures but not their own.

Best fishes
David
Goldfish Garage


----------



## serris (Jul 20, 2012)

RCJayhawk said:


> here is his video:
> YouTube - Calico Oranda 5" #3601


is the calico oranda for sale?


----------

